
Ranking cryptocurrencies by GitHub commits - maxwell
https://www.cryptomiso.com/months_3.html
======
0x006A
number of commits is not a good metric - just look at the top repository,
[https://github.com/jl777/SuperNET/commits/master](https://github.com/jl777/SuperNET/commits/master)

the first page mostly consists of merge and test commits.

